# Miles per gallon



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Good morning All,

Thought I would share this news with you.

Just worked out my latest mpg figures. Over 65900 miles I have averaged 21.74 mpg. All types of terrain from mile crunching on motorways to wiggle roads over the High Atlas. For 5 ton m/h more than happy with that.

Neil


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My 2.3, 3.5 ton Ford / Burstner managed 34 mpg and my present 2.3 Multijet 3.8 ton Fiat / Dethleffs Was doing 34 mpg but although driving below 57 mph I can only just make 32 mpg and wonder if it is the heat or fuel quality but still better than the 26mpg I got with my 3.5 ton Peugeot with a 2.8 litre non-turbo. These are dash readouts so could be dubious. These were all recorded on long journeys.

Alan


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

With my Peugeot 3.0 ltr. on a 4.25 t chassis travelling 5267 miles throughout the UK, France, Spain and Portugal never using toll roads in EU but occasionally motorway in UK, I averaged 25.7 mpg and 40.4 mph, again these are onboard computer figures but no reason to disbelieve them.

Happy with that.


Keith


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just motored from Chichester to Dover. On board computer say 39mpg. This on bank holiday with one small hold-up. 
Anyone ever compared brim-to-brim against the on board computer.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My 3.5T Kontiki does 23mpg no matter how I drive it. I did once just get 17mpg chasing a ferry flat out all the way up to Scotland!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We have a Sprinter with 2.7TD weighing in at a shade under 5 tons.
We tow about 2 tons of trailer and return just over 18mpg.
About what you might expect, I guess.

Patrick


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

19mpg for us, Sprinter 2.7 full auto 6 tonner.

Paul.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Just recently got back from a 2000 miles round trip to Bordeux, ok we tend to "get lost". Our Compass Avantgarde, about 3.4 tonnes? running an HDI 2.2 motor averaged just over 27 to the gallon. Was hoping to get a little more than that :-(

Nick.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My MPG works out about the same as your Elegance.

I have had about 80 Kg of GH, 6 metre awning removed, so I am expecting an extra 0.1 MPG. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

Running at 27 mpg at present, a 5 tonne Kontiki.... Euro V engine.

Russell


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

747 said:


> My MPG works out about the same as your Elegance.
> 
> I have had about 80 Kg of GH, 6 metre awning removed, so I am expecting an extra 0.1 MPG. :lol:


Not sure but I think our Autocruise Augusta 4.02 plus tonnes on a long journey gets 49.99 mpg and around town between 42.99 and 47.88.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wupert said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > My MPG works out about the same as your Elegance.
> ...


Never in a million years Wupert.

Paul.

If so I want one.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Wupert said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > My MPG works out about the same as your Elegance.
> ...


Would check that again Wupert, change the 4's for a 2 and I might believe it.  

Keith


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Just motored from Chichester to Dover. On board computer say 39mpg. This on bank holiday with one small hold-up.
> Anyone ever compared brim-to-brim against the on board computer.


Probably the only 100% way of doing it.I often consider it, but after paying in excess of £100 to fill the tank, I am too faint to remember to do it.   

Keith


----------



## DaveAndMichelle (Feb 15, 2013)

We have had 22mpg driving quite fast and get 28 when driving at 56mph with our Bailey 760 3.8T Peugeot 2.2 this is after 4000 miles and 3 months old. Never really thought Motorhomes was going to be fuel efficient the freedom it gives is more than worth it.

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

My 5500kg Euramobil onboard computer gave me a reading of 99mpg as I was coasting to a halt at the storage place, I was well chuffed :lol:



> Not sure but I think our Autocruise Augusta 4.02 plus tonnes on a long journey gets 49.99 mpg and around town between 42.99 and 47.88.


Owned an Autocruise Augusta 4200kg for 2 years did 31000 miles and never got more that 30 mpg, if I could have attained 42.99 I would never have got rid of it, beautiful drive.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone else never bothered to check? 6 tonne auto, CC set to 56 hope for the best

Dick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Top Gear once pointed out that in over-run, going downhill, you use no fuel at all. Trouble is getting to the top of the hill.
So at times I can happily record that my van achieves 99.99 mpg 







(shortly followed by 11 mpg)

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Top Gear once pointed out that in over-run, going downhill, you use no fuel at all. Trouble is getting to the top of the hill.
> So at times I can happily record that my van achieves 99.99 mpg
> Alan


I watched that programme too and since then I've made sure I only use downhill routes - it sometimes means going round the houses but worth it in the end.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I watched that programme too and since then I've made sure I only use downhill routes - it sometimes means going round the houses but worth it in the end.[/quote said:


> You paint a wonderful picture of your van circulating house, forever descending like Eschers steps. (don't worry about the last bit)
> 
> Alan


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Just motored from Chichester to Dover. On board computer say 39mpg. This on bank holiday with one small hold-up.
> Anyone ever compared brim-to-brim against the on board computer.


Yes - the onboard computer was ridiculously optimistic.

Nothing beats brim to brim over many thousands of miles.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

do you all use the mpg tracker here on MHF
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/logbook.html

very useful and also allows others the ability to research real figures


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Like Dick (Glandwr ), I never check mpg. If I did I would either commit suicide or ride a pushbike instead! 
I want a motorhome. I want to get from A to B. I drive and enjoy myself. If I then counted the cost I would (a) sell the motorhome, (b) stay at Point A and (c) not drive & enjoy myself.
In truth, I'm frightened of what I might find if I really started to "count the cost". So... I never check mpg.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> do you all use the mpg tracker here on MHF
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/logbook.html
> 
> very useful and also allows others the ability to research real figures


The data is sometimes rather suspect, >2000 mpg!!!!!

I am envious.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

oldun said:


> The data is sometimes rather suspect, >2000 mpg!!!!!
> 
> I am envious.


Yes, these 6ton plus Iveco based Globetrotters are the best thing since sliced bread. I'd be more than delighted with that sort of figure even if you moved the decimal point a couple of places to the left...

But we didn't buy ours for the fuel economy - we needed 5 or six belted seats and enough payload to not care about payload. So it fitted our needs.

I do check fuel consumption every time I fill up (always have on every vehicle I've ever owned) - but only because significant changes can be an indicator that something is wrong. Or maybe I just like doing long division in my head  .

Regards,
John


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

Averaging 28mpg....best ever 32mpg with half full fuel, empty waste and only 10l in water tank and careful right foot....


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Our 4.25 ton Autotrail Delaware has averaged from new 25.05mpg.
It still only has 11k miles on the clock so is just starting to free up and the figures are starting to improve a little.
I use Fuel Calc app on the iPhone to log every fill so that figure is pretty accurate. 
Comparing the economy shown on the app to the onboard computer shows that, surprisingly, the onboard is quite accurate but if anything is a tad pessimistic.

Landyman.


----------

